

How to Name a Baby - InfinityX0
http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/12/how-to-name-baby.html

======
nationcrafting
Funny, I recently had the opportunity to organise a structured brainstorm to
name a friend's baby daughter. I've done this quite a bit over the years for
new brands, and figured I could apply similar methods to arrive at a name they
felt some connection with and that expressed their values and hopes for their
daughter.

It was an interesting exercise, and a very fructiferous one. We ended up with
Héloïse, naming her after Héloïse d'Argenteuil (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A9lo%C3%AFse_d%27Argenteui...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A9lo%C3%AFse_d%27Argenteuil)
) whose love letters with Peter Abelard are a medieval classic (
[http://www.sacred-texts.com/chr/aah/index.htm](http://www.sacred-
texts.com/chr/aah/index.htm) ).

